# Preseason: Raptors @ Celtics, Oct. 14th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (0-1) @ *Boston Celtics* (0-1)
October 14th, 2005, 7:30PM EST
Verizon Arena, Manchester, NH

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/JAMES, MIKE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WOODS, LOREN" TITLE="WOODS, LOREN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/WOODS, LOREN.jpg">
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEST, DELONTE" TITLE="WEST, DELONTE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/WEST, DELONTE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, RICKY" TITLE="DAVIS, RICKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/DAVIS, RICKY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" TITLE="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/LAFRENTZ, RAEF.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BLOUNT, MARK" TITLE="BLOUNT, MARK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/BLOUNT, MARK.jpg">
*Delonte West, Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, Raef LaFrentz, Mark Blount*</center>


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Matt Bonner's home coming, apparently he has invited all of the raptors to his home for some good ol New Hampsire home cooking


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> Matt Bonner's home coming, apparently he has invited all of the raptors to his home for some good ol New Hampsire home cooking


That's awesome. He'll probably have them playing Circus Circus on his NES until 2AM.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Is this game televised live? or just "Raps in an hour"?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm guessing Joey Graham isn't playing?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Game in an hour at 11. Use this link to see Raps TV sched:
http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/raptorstv_schedule.html

Does anyone have any idea when TO is on the Real Training Camp series. I've caught a few so far and they've been good


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> Game in an hour at 11. Use this link to see Raps TV sched:
> http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/raptorstv_schedule.html
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when TO is on the Real Training Camp series. I've caught a few so far and they've been good


 Thanks.

But according to the schedule, there's no raps in an hour for the Boston game. Just repeats of the Utah game.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

wind161 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But according to the schedule, there's no raps in an hour for the Boston game. Just repeats of the Utah game.


**** . . . . you're right. I thought I saw an ad for it. Damn!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Should be a funny game. 29 players standing around going WTF?! as Matt Bonner gets huge, rolling ovations throughout the game.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

this sucks.. they are not even going to do a raps in an hour for this game....

another low for RapsTV


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

what's the point of RapsTV anyway?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> what's the point of RapsTV anyway?


To show how great Vince Carter was when he was a Raptor... :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Matt Bonner WILL start.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Matt Bonner WILL start.


To Bosh: 'Forget it Jake, it's Chinatown.'


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Knowing the Raps are playing and not being able to watch is, as they say, teh sucK.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like Bonner started at small forward. 3/3 shooting for 7 points so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

For those who cannot watch:

Boston Celtics forum game thread.

Also, here is a running game log that will fill you in.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Are you watching it?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah. FSNE.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Premier said:


> Yeah. FSNE.


What was/has the reception been like for Bonner?

5/5 now, he's lighting it up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The crowd is loving it. Considering he was a star at Concord (greatest NH high school basketball player ever) and the game is in Manchester, he gets cheered for every shot he makes.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike James is playing good so far, shooting 4-6


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Mike James is playing good so far, shooting 4-6


High-scoring first quarter for the Raps. Not even a three-point storm like we used to throw at their old coach. Or free throws. These are honest baskets.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^yeah.. 32 points in one Q. I hope they play like this in the regular season


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

looks like this will be another learning season for our man Hoffa....6 minutes 3 fouls and 3 TO's


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> looks like this will be another learning season for our man Hoffa....6 minutes 3 fouls and 3 TO's


Yeah, saw that.

If there's a time for him to make mistakes, it's now.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

charlie v heating up a little. 

man i would love to see him win ROY and have it personally presented by steven a.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Does CV have 9 points in 1 min?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

more like 9 minutes. i think he's been in for the whole 2nd q.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

^ I just realized nba.com hasn't updated the minutes played for some reason


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike James is going for it out there.

Hoff has 5 fouls in 7 minutes. That's a high clip even for his standards. It's almost endearing.

We want Bon-ner!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Araujo 5 fouls in 6 min...good stuff (at least that's what it says on nba.com so far)


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Gerald Green, 3 minutes, 0-1 field goals, 0 points, 0 rebounds, 0 assists, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 foul

nice to see him getting some burn in a preseason game


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats the score? and how is Bosh doing, or he isnt playing that much?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If you thought Gerald Green would play more than ten minutes per game in the preseason and more than five minutes per game in the regular season (he could even be sent to the NBDL), you are mistaken.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Whats the score? and how is Bosh doing, or he isnt playing that much?


12 and 6 in 29 minuts of action....


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

and whats up with CHarlie fouled out in 17 minutes of play????


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Araujo scored 7 points in the 4th so far


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Boston 107
Toronto 100

*Positives*

- JC dishing it off nicely in his 13 mins (6 assists with 0 turnovers).
- Mike James lighting it up early 
- Charlie V continues to put up some solid figures, albeit with some foul trouble
- Hoffa's last quarter


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like Hoff pulled it together in the 4th. I *LOVE* that Sam put him back in. Work through it!

Bosh had an underwhelming performance... but for the second game in a row we have a big man feasting on weak attempts. This time Bosh had 4 rejections. Nice.

83 shot attempts gets a thumbs-up for me. Might as well run with the guys we have.

Charlie can score. What else? We'll see.

Jose had 6 dimes in 13 minutes. Sweet.

So, on we go with this awfully long preseason.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ten past five here in ibiza but checking in to see how my boys are doing. didn't get the win but good to see some performances from James, Charlie (they just keep on coming from this youngin), and 6 assists from Jose in limited minutes is great to see of course. Hoff didn't pull down the boards I had hoped for but was hampered by fouls I guess. Great to hear that the starting unit was lighting it up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Today just shows why Mike James would definitely fit better with you guys than us. A great scorer, but when we've got T-Mac and Yao we don't need a PG who puts up 13 shots a game. Looks like the trade is working out for both teams so far.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Boxscore

http://www.nba.com/games/20051014/TORBOS/boxscore.html

Hoffa is brutal.

Calderone played little and looked good. CV has some nice numbers. Bonner inspired. If Hoffa keeps this up, he has one year left to impress before release.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Check out the "game recap" for this game at NBA.com.

Not only is there no mention of why the game is being played in New Hampshire, they don't mention Bonner at all, and then they don't even mention the Raptors until the very last line.

If we were looking for reasons to have an inferiority complex...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors TV Sucks ***...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

some things i noticed...

-mo pete's road woes also extend out to preseason
-one reobound from hoffa
-corey williams will be going back to rucker park this november


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

REBOUNDS
*BOS* - 44 Boards
*TOR * - 36 Boards
= -8 Boards

still got killed on the boards
k.perkins/r.gomes/r.lafrentz/m.blount = wicked rebounding
13 of our 36 Boards were Offensive, compared to Boston's 12 of 44

FIELDGOALS
*BOS* - 29-60 FGM/A, 48.3% FGP
*TOR* - 35-83 FGM/A, 42.2% FGP

boston took way less shots
toronto took 23 more shots, why we lost, you'll see

THREE-POINTERS
*BOS * - 3-9 3GM/A, 33.3% 3GP
*TOR * - 6-20 3MG/A, 30.0% 3GP

TORONTO IS TAKING FAR TOO MANY THREE POINTERS, I FEEL THIS IS DISAPPOINTING AND WAS THE DOWNFALL OF THE GAME, BY FAR

FOULS
*BOS* - 32 Personal Fouls, 46-60 FTM/A, 76.7% FTP
*TOR * - 42 Personal Fouls, 24-34 FTM/A, 70.6% FTP

toronto was in a lot of foul trouble, Bonner 4 Fouls, Hoffa 5, Charlie V 6 F-O, Woods 4, MoPete 4, Woods 6 F-O <- gotta watch that, but it seems that this could reflect a more aggressive nature that Defensive drills have imposed
everyone but Mike James (0 Fouls), Corey Williams (1 Foul) and Chris Bosh (2 Fouls) finished the game with at least 3 fouls

STEALS/TURNOVERS/ASSISTS/BLOCKED SHOTS
*BOS* - 7 Steals, 25 Turnovers, 20 Assists, 2 Blocked Shots
*TOR * - 14 Steals, 16 Turnovers, 24 Assists, 5 Blocked Shots

it seems that our point-guards are doing well in regards to assists/turnovers : Mike James, 4 to 1; Tierre Brown, 2 to 2; Jose Calderon, 6 to 0; Corey Williams, 0 to 2
almost everyone who played with the exception of 3 players recorded at least 1 steal, which is very comforting
Chris Bosh exercised his supremacy by recording 4 of the 5 blocked shots made by Toronto

FINAL WORDS
THIS PRE-SEASON IS TAKING FOREVER


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Morris Peterson, what the HELL is wrong with you? He just kept jacking up ill advised shots. 

I too, love the fact that Mitchell put Hoffa back in with 5 fouls. Thats what he refused to do last year, and that hurt Hoffas performance. 

Calderon was killing it in the 4th quarter. Him and Hoffa have some chemistry going on. 6 assists in 12 minutes is awesome.

Charlie had a nice game, again. Too bad the refs were calling fouls like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2L7CKS0A1R8RS3BFOZCF6TRNZN

that is the whole fourth quarter. you'll need winrar to unzip it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2L7CKS0A1R8RS3BFOZCF6TRNZN
> 
> that is the whole fourth quarter. you'll need winrar to unzip it.


Nice. Good lookin out, vig.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

vigilante said:


> http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2L7CKS0A1R8RS3BFOZCF6TRNZN
> 
> that is the whole fourth quarter. you'll need winrar to unzip it.


:eek8: :eek8: :eek8:

i'd add another ' :eek8: ' if it was winzip'd rather than winrar'd


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

go to download.com and type in winrar. just download a trial version and your set.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *[email protected] !*
> 
> THREE-POINTERS
> BOS - 3-9 3GM/A, 33.3% 3GP
> TOR - 6-20 3MG/A, 30.0% 3GP


 with the departure of Rafer and Donyell, I thought that the amount of 3 pointers we took would decrease, but it looks like thier replacements, Charlie and Mike James will more than make up for it.

I really don't want to see another year of jacking up an average of 20 3pointers a game. I like the 82 shots that the Raps got off, but I am not a fan of 3 point game


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TRON said:


> with the departure of Rafer and Donyell, I thought that the amount of 3 pointers we took would decrease, but it looks like thier replacements, Charlie and Mike James will more than make up for it.
> 
> I really don't want to see another year of jacking up an average of 20 3pointers a game. I like the 82 shots that the Raps got off, but I am not a fan of 3 point game


James will probably shoot as much threes as Rafer, but I expect him to make more. He doesn't shoot as many ill advised threes. He had a lot of open looks tonight.

And there is NO way Charlie will shoot as many threes as Donyell. I expect Charlie to shoot 1, maybe 2 threes a game. Donyell just parked out at the three point line and jacked up threes. Huge difference here.

I HATE the chucking mentality as well, but you can't expect it to change because of two players leaving. They weren't the only chuckers. Mo-Pete was chucking like there was no tomorrow this game, and we all know Rose loves to chuck.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I like Calderon's defense.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I just saw the 4th quarter of the game. (thanks for vigilante, it was great)
here are some of my game notes

- Calderon should start NOW, not at the end of the season, and somehow, he reminds me of Steve Nash's game. Does a lot of dribbling around, and wait for the right time for the killer pass.
- Tierre Brown is a ball hog 
- Araujo is still extremely slow


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks for the download tips av took them all jus gotta wait the 3 hours for it 2 download lmao oh well luky am rollin with broadband... i'll post up my comments afta i viewd the clip


----------

